# Hawker Hurricane Mk. IIc



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Here are some pics of my 1/72 Hasagawa Hurricane Mk.II C S.E.A.C. (South East Asia Command) that I finished the other day. To see more pics check out my picture site at

http://modelmania.niceboard.com/index.htm

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------

